# Has anyone fed "PRIMAL" raw dog food?



## chilipepper5353 (Nov 28, 2012)

I am starting the raw food transition with my 2 dogs, mainly due to my Lab, Romeo's skin itching/chewing as of this year. He is 7, and this was the first time any sign of allergies. I am hoping this transition doesn't cause loose stools, as I really think this is a good choice after all I have read. My 2 year old wolfhound mix is now picking the raw food & leaving the other. Also am trying the Live culture Goat's milk now & then. They really love it!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

There are a few here who feed some premade raw, but most feed prey model raw. Have you looked into that?


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I feed PMR, however, I have fed Primal and still have a bag and a few patties in my freezer. I bought it because my dog was going to be boarded for almost a week and it was an easy way for me to keep him on raw and not worry about someone saying something or screwing it up (or not watching him while he eats in case there's a problem). 

I liked Primal due to the fact that it's mostly just meat/organ/bone without the BARF additives and a bunch of random supplements like other premades like Nature's Variety that has a ton of ingredients. Primal's ingredients were minimal. Primal was also much friendlier to the wallet. About $20 for 12 patties is better than $30-35 for 12 patties.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I fed Primal for a couple months before switching to do it yourself prey model raw. I think it is a good product, just no way I could afford to feed it full time to three labs.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

My corgi back in the states is on half primal, half bone in chicken or turkey at the moment. My parents are not in a position to feed her PMR, so I figured this was the next best thing. She is getting the RMBs (chicken thighs or turkey necks mostly) for teeth cleaning, and the primal patties to get organ. It's not ideal IMO, because I don't know the percentages of organ, and everything else, that's in it, but I decided it was FAR better than the overweight management kibble that was mostly corn and fillers that she has been on for a long time now. She has been on the raw for about 6 weeks now, and has already lost a pound, whereas on that kibble, she had lost a bit to start, but had plateaued. I can't wait to see the difference in her next time I go home.

Anyway, I think Primal is one of the better premades, but I still fully believe PMR is the best thing, and MUCH MUCH cheaper!


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

I was just on the Primal website and you can actually see the % of bone and organ each formula. It looks like they mostly follow the 80%, 10%, 10% rule for the meat grinds that don't include veggies.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Once in a while I buy the buffalo meat/bone/organ chubs just to throw a little more variety in the mix, not regularly though. 
I couldn't afford it full time! Plus, I see so many advantages of PMR I wouldn't want to.
I think pre made raws are by far superior to kibble. Often times people start feeding commercial raw foods, and end up switching to home-prepared diets such as PMR because the incredibly high price per pound makes Primal and the like very difficult for most people to afford long-term.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I actually started on primal, I would by the chubs 5lb and then incorporated regular RMB into their diet. I also started and changed my dogs diet because of my female lab I'll post before and after pics. I give her whole sardines at least once a week. Her skin and fur is so soft. 















before after


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've got a chubb of sardines and one of buffalo in the freezer right now. I buy them now and then purely to add variety to Mol's diet. Also have some quail patties in the people freezer for the cat. Who won't eat them which makes Mollie happy. As long as the dogs are still get raw meaty bones or oral and mental health, then I think it's still a hell of a lot better than most diets out there.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I also started out with Primal when I first got my pup. Quickly, though, I realized I wouldn't be able to afford it as he grew.

I switched to buying bones/meat/organs by themselves after a few weeks.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I think that's one of the biggest drawbacks to premade, is the cost. The next for me is the commercial part. I just don't trust what companies say are in the ingredients. They are out for the money.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I think that's one of the biggest drawbacks to premade, is the cost. The next for me is the commercial part. I just don't trust what companies say are in the ingredients. They are out for the money.


True. I think they are good alternatives for folks who don't want to spend the time on home prepared diets, or have the space to store a ton of meat. 
I think to me the biggest drawback is that you don't get to see the quality of the meat. Because they are all ground, it's easier to use low quality meats to begin with and because it's the pet food industry, I'm sure they do. 
I'd so much rather see people feed Primal than any kibble, though. I can't imagine what my cost at 20 ponds per day would be though! I think a lot of people start feeding pre mades, add in RMBs every now and then, and slowly end up phasing out the pre made because of cost.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> True. I think they are good alternatives for folks who don't want to spend the time on home prepared diets, or have the space to store a ton of meat.
> I think to me the biggest drawback is that you don't get to see the quality of the meat. Because they are all ground, it's easier to use low quality meats to begin with and because it's the pet food industry, I'm sure they do.
> I'd so much rather see people feed Primal than any kibble, though. I can't imagine what my cost at 20 ponds per day would be though! I think a lot of people start feeding pre mades, add in RMBs every now and then, and slowly end up phasing out the pre made because of cost.


DEFINANTLY a big step above kibble. I can't imagine what it would cost me to feed premade, much less you with your pack! WOW! lol!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

naturalfeddogs said:


> DEFINANTLY a big step above kibble. I can't imagine what it would cost me to feed premade, much less you with your pack! WOW! lol!


Just for kicks, I had to figure it out. 
I spend roughly an average of $1.75/lb feeding prey model raw. I admittedly do feed factory farmed meat, but buy local pasture raised when I can. I feed mostly red meat, (a lot of beef/lamb/pork heart, and beef head meat and lamb scrap/necks) whole fish, and turkey necks for bone. This comes out to roughly $35/day or $1050/month. (I still cringe when I see it laid out like that.)
So, Primal grinds in the 5lb chub (the most economical option the offer) run anywhere from $2.34/lb for Chicken to $4.98/lb for Buffalo. Everything else falls somewhere in between. It makes it an average of $3.66/lb (and that's feeding quite a lot more poultry than I do currently!) at 20lbs per day, that's $73.20 per day or $2196/month. 


That's a price difference of $1,146.00.


I don't even want to think of what it would be the one or two times a year I'd be factoring in pregnant/ nursing bitches, or weaning litters. YIKES!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> Just for kicks, I had to figure it out.
> I spend roughly an average of $1.75/lb feeding prey model raw. I admittedly do feed factory farmed meat, but buy local pasture raised when I can. I feed mostly red meat, (a lot of beef/lamb/pork heart, and beef head meat and lamb scrap/necks) whole fish, and turkey necks for bone. This comes out to roughly $35/day or $1050/month. (I still cringe when I see it laid out like that.)
> So, Primal grinds in the 5lb chub (the most economical option the offer) run anywhere from $2.34/lb for Chicken to $4.98/lb for Buffalo. Everything else falls somewhere in between. It makes it an average of $3.66/lb (and that's feeding quite a lot more poultry than I do currently!) at 20lbs per day, that's $73.20 per day or $2196/month.
> 
> ...


Holy cow what a difference! PMR sounds MUCH better! I don't know how anyone could afford that for any size dog.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

CorgiPaws said:


> Just for kicks, I had to figure it out.
> I spend roughly an average of $1.75/lb feeding prey model raw. I admittedly do feed factory farmed meat, but buy local pasture raised when I can. I feed mostly red meat, (a lot of beef/lamb/pork heart, and beef head meat and lamb scrap/necks) whole fish, and turkey necks for bone. This comes out to roughly $35/day or $1050/month. (I still cringe when I see it laid out like that.)
> So, Primal grinds in the 5lb chub (the most economical option the offer) run anywhere from $2.34/lb for Chicken to $4.98/lb for Buffalo. Everything else falls somewhere in between. It makes it an average of $3.66/lb (and that's feeding quite a lot more poultry than I do currently!) at 20lbs per day, that's $73.20 per day or $2196/month.
> 
> ...


Just need to say... HOLY CRAP! :shocked:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I totally agree with the cost, it was way to much thats why I changed. It started off cheep and the cost got crazy


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I feed part pre made raw, Darwin's. I think it is the best out there. I pay around $4 a pound, including delivery and it's worth it. I get it 3 weeks after it was made. It's very fresh. I've fed Stella & Chewys once and the bsg was all freezer burned, you could hear the ice in the bag.That's not worth saving money for. Natures Variety wasn't liked by my dogs.
PMR won't be happening here so I'm looking at other pre made options. As an FYI, apparently S&C says on the bag to use as a topper for dogs over 30 lbs. I called to ask them why and the person on the phone said they recommend that because of the cost. Sounds hinky to me and it's not on the website either.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I can't imagine feeding Primal even to Murph LOL. I feed NW Naturals and spend about $3/lb. He does very well on their formulas  The people I know that do feed their large/giant breed dogs premade raw, buy from my friend, who sells Vital Essentials in loose bulk for about $3/lb, or you can get Vital Essentials Bits, Ends and Pieces, a 25lb box for about $40.


----------

